# Help Needed to Identify an Antique Revolver...



## princeamir175 (Nov 4, 2012)

Please help me to identify this antique revolver.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

dude: post the pictures on the forum


----------



## princeamir175 (Nov 4, 2012)

https://picasaweb.google.com/amir.n.dajani/UnidentifiedAntiqueRevolver#5807006729409277170

https://picasaweb.google.com/amir.n.dajani/UnidentifiedAntiqueRevolver#5807006864694122674


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

Well that didn't work very well, "this page not found"


----------



## princeamir175 (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm new to photo sharing. The pics are available now.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

I am not at home to look it up but I believe you have a Galand revolver form Galand of Liege in belgium. It looks large enough to use a 12 m/m Perrin(I think) cartridge. Production some time maybe 1870's.


----------



## princeamir175 (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks sgms. You're right. I just got confirmation from a friend. Its a 1872 Galand Military revolver. Do yo have any idea on what its value is?


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

If my memory is correct I lost one of these on an auction last December to a $1,000.00 bid. But I must also say based on the pictures you posted the auction one was in better condition than yours looks to be, so a wild 'a' guess would be 600-750 range but don't depend on that to be correct. Like I said it is a wild guess.


----------



## princeamir175 (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks sgms


----------

